# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Tablet] Tablet Bitmore TAB 840

## bgin

Καλημέρα παιδιά 
Έχω το tablet Bitmore TAB 840 και ξαφνικά πήγα να το ανοίξω, μου βγάζει το σήμα Bitmore στην οθόνη αλλά από εκεί και πέρα δεν προχωράει να φορτώσει το Android. Του έκανα και reset (έχει μπουτόν) αλλά τίποτα. Δείχνει να φταίει το λογισμικό αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα βρω άκρη... Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξέρει κάποιος κάτι; 
Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου

----------


## agis68

επειδή το έπαθε γνωστός σε φτηνή ταμπλέτα το διόρθωσα με πέσιμο μπαταρίας εντελώς και μετά φόρτιση και εκκίνηση και δούλεψε κανονικά. Πρίν κάνεις οτιδήποτε βγάλε τη SIM και την SD θα δουλεψει πιστεύω σίγουρα

----------


## bgin

Θα το δοκιμάσω. Μακάρι να δουλέψει

----------


## bgin

Το δοκίμασα, δεν ξεκίνησε. Το πρόβλημα παρέμεινε, βγάζει το σήμα Bitmore και δεν ξεκινάει το Android

----------


## qazwsx

Πατα power + volume up.Μπαίνεις σε recovery mode και πατάς wipe data / factory reset. Θα χάσεις τα δεδομένα σου ομως και θα εισαι οκ.
φιλικα...
Σοφιανος

----------


## bgin

Φίλε μου, Το έχω κάνει και αυτό.Έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορους συνδυασμούς αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπω σε recovery mode.

----------


## kostas_dh

Κοίταξε μήπως στη θύρα USB μπήκε κάποιο σκουπιδάκι και βραχυκυκλώνει τις επαφές.
Μου έτυχε σε ένα κινητό με τα ίδια ακριβώς συμπτώματα.

----------


## bgin

Καλημέρα Κώστα.'Ολα είναι καθαρά

----------


## angel_grig

Απο οτι φαινεται πρεπει να ξαναβαλεις το android απο sd card.Δες εδω  για μια rom που υποστηριζει 215 ταμπλετες μηπως και η δικια σου ειναι μεσα σε αυτες...

----------


## katmadas

> Απο οτι φαινεται πρεπει να ξαναβαλεις το android απο sd card.Δες εδω  για μια rom που υποστηριζει 215 ταμπλετες μηπως και η δικια σου ειναι μεσα σε αυτες...


και εγω ετσι ελεισα μια ολοιδια περιπτωση αλλα αλλο ταμπλετ.βρηκα ρομ για εκεινο που ηθελα βεβαια.

----------

